# Health Insurance for Europe



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

We are going to France Spain and Portugal,in three weeks time wondered if anyone could recommend a health insurance company.We are both in mid sixties and reasonably healthy.Wanted cover for two months but may return in autumn so perhaps a years cover would be better.
Presto


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Just going thro. the same thing and last year used EHIC plus and the price for 2 with simple health problems was 136 gbp.
Just looking to see if something else covers as much.


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks a lot that is approximately what we have been quoted ourselves so will perhaps go with that 
Presto


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Just finished mine and v. quick on the phone once you have filled in the web bit.
I have been punished a bit as to going over the big 70 and having simvastatin extra to last time.
Good cover esp. for repatriation- mind you if the XYL goes over I may just use her for the maggots. HI HI


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

While insurance for repatriation is helpful, is this not covered by your normal breakdown service. As you only mention Europe, doesn't your national insurance cover you (the old E111)?
Perhaps I am missing the point.
Alan


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I think the repatriation bit in health insurance covers you for coming home if you are on a stretcher and need a nurse or other medic to accompany you. I always maintain that it is cheaper to sort things out if you die abroad compared with trying to cover the cost of bringing an injured or sick person home.

Silly stuff insurance - essential (IMHO) but hopefully never used.

Sue


----------

